# Matching underwear



## doctorfodder (Jan 10, 2010)

There was a call to the downtown business district of a man who had cardiac arrest. Get there, he's unresponsive, open up his suit, and shirt.....he's wearing a beautiful red lacy bra.  

This guy looked so normal and like your average accountant or lawyer type.  

Found out from the ER staff that he had matching red lacy panties as well. 



I don't even own a set of lacy underwear.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha!

Reminds me of the time I was on a bariatric assist; the guy was wearing a thong. I didn't even know they made thongs in that size.h34r:


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

nomofica said:


> I didn't even know they made thongs in that size.h34r:



Had an old team mate that pranced around the locker room in a man thong. Thanks for bringing up a repressed memory.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha! Reminds me of when I was younger. Like most little boys I did not want to take valuble time to change my underwear out every morning. Mom used to tell me that I had to because I never know when something would happen to me and the paramedics would have to cut my pants off and did I want them to know I had not changed my underwear.

Guess she was right. You never know when the medics will see what you got on......


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 10, 2010)

i used to work with a medic who would wear a hot pink lace thong that belonged to his "girlfriend". the first time i heard that i couldnt believe it then i saw for myself at about 2am gettin up for a call. thats an image that will for ever be burned in my memory. (shudder) LOL


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> i used to work with a medic who would wear a hot pink lace thong that belonged to his "girlfriend". the first time i heard that i couldnt believe it then i saw for myself at about 2am gettin up for a call. thats an image that will for ever be burned in my memory. (shudder) LOL



I would believe him, one of my friends wore his girlfriend's thong every football game he played that year. He claimed it was his goodluck charm.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 10, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> I would believe him, one of my friends wore his girlfriend's thong every football game he played that year. He claimed it was his goodluck charm.



LOL. thats hott!!!!


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

Seemed to work too, we almost won state.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 10, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Seemed to work too, we almost won state.



well maybe if you had wore a pair too.......

just throwing that out there


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> well maybe if you had wore a pair too.......
> 
> just throwing that out there



Would've helped if I wasn't single at the time. I see nothing wrong with a guy wearing his girlfriends thong, but just wearing a random pair is weird.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 10, 2010)

RuralEMT said:


> Would've helped if I wasn't single at the time. I see nothing wrong with a guy wearing his girlfriends thong, but just wearing a random pair is weird.



you had girl friends right? coulda asked them. LOL


----------



## CollegeBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> you had girl friends right? coulda asked them. LOL



*HAD* is the key word. I didn't *HAVE*, I *HAD*


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 10, 2010)

hmmmmm...........


----------



## nomofica (Jan 10, 2010)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 11, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha! Reminds me of when I was younger. Like most little boys I did not want to take valuble time to change my underwear out every morning. Mom used to tell me that I had to because I never know when something would happen to me and the paramedics would have to cut my pants off and did I want them to know I had not changed my underwear.
> 
> Guess she was right. You never know when the medics will see what you got on......



hahahahahahahaha......oh man, reminds me of a very "stained" underwear I came across that made me wish I had double gloves on.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 17, 2010)

There is almost nothing worse than getting a call for entrapment, and found out its like a 60+man who thinks he could still fit in his speedo from when he was on a swim team. many years ago...
He got it ON.... and coudnt get it off... we could barely get the shears in there to cut it off him.. oh.. btw, due to it he had no distal circulation.. x.x


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 17, 2010)

TgerFoxMark said:


> There is almost nothing worse than getting a call for entrapment, and found out its like a 60+man who thinks he could still fit in his speedo from when he was on a swim team. many years ago...
> He got it ON.... and coudnt get it off... we could barely get the shears in there to cut it off him.. oh.. btw, due to it he had no distal circulation.. x.x



OMG........now thats funny. i must say ive never had a call like that. kind of afraid to i might just die laughing.


----------

